# Introducing a new species to LGDs



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

We have 2 Akbash/Anatolian crosses. They are about 2yo.They are doing a great job with the goats,and are relatively obedient, although hard headed.(what else is new?)We will be getting some calves soon. What is the best way to prepare them for new guardees?
thanks for your assistance.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I am not an expert, but what works for me is an introduction period. I just introduced two little bottle hiefers into my farm (they were smaller then my nubian nannies when I got them) I kept them in a small pen for the first 24 hours where my anatolian male could see and sniff them through the gate. My female and her pups are in a different pasture with other goats so she can see them as well. She barked when I first unloaded the new additions but she doesn't worry about them now. Then, when I took the heifers into the bigger pasture, I called Trooper over so he could keep a better sniff. He was happy and they have become part of the group now. I also added a pair of ducks a few months back and just let him sniff and look at them before I released them into the pond. He could care less about them. I guess what I am saying in a long winded way (sorry) is don't just release your new cows into the pasture with your dogs. The calves will be stressed already and the dogs might add to that with lots of barking and maybe even chasing........


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It will be harder for the calves to accept the dogs than vice versa.
Cow don't much care for canines


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree with Bearfootfarm, it's usually the new critter that reacts to the dogs not vice versa. This has been my experience for what it is worth and how I handle it: I just brought in three more goats, these are youngsters, 4 mos maybe. Well they were not dog broke so they would scatter and run from my dogs. But what I do is only take in a dog at a time to introduce to new goats. Once my dog realizes its just a goat they are fine. Once the babies stop running, there's no chasing, and they blend in. But this happens over a matter of several days or weeks not in a day. I am cautious to take only a few dogs in at a time, what I can handle. My older ones don't chase them they understand what is new. Its the pups and adolescents who might be tempted to chase the babies if they run away. Once your calves are 'dog broke' they will settle down and realize the dogs pose no danger and are there to protect them. It just takes some time and vigilance on your part to make sure no one uses it as an excuse to play with them (the calves) or get rough. Hint: doing this in the heat of the day sometimes minimizes a pup's inclination to chase, they are too hot and tired. I will be bringing in some Dorper sheep this fall and I'll do it all over again, but thankfully the sheep are already dog broke so it'll just be the process of my dogs meeting them and realizing they are now part of the herd.


----------

